# Manistee Salmon/Trout Tourney Potluck Food Sign-Up



## caznik (Jun 3, 2002)

Ok,
Looks like I will bring my BIG BUCK SLOPPY JOE'S.


Caznik


----------



## caznik (Jun 3, 2002)

Also I see that nobody is bringing any ware stuff to eat on. So looks like you better bring your own stuff or less someone else is going to bring some for everyone.

Caznik


----------



## Backlash (May 27, 2001)

Caz, if you look back a page or two I am bringing the ware stuff and enough ppr. twls. so Larry and his crew have enough snot towels to cry on after they finish in last place:lol:


----------



## caznik (Jun 3, 2002)

Backlash said:


> Caz, if you look back a page or two I am bringing the ware stuff and enough ppr. twls. so Larry and his crew have enough snot towels to cry on after they finish in last place:lol:


Ok,
Thanks


Caznik


----------



## #1duck (Aug 22, 2002)

Im bringing a sub sandwich & my brother will be bringing a couple pies. Cherry and blueberry I think.


----------



## Duckman1 (Oct 14, 2004)

I will be bringing baked beans. 

See everyone there!


----------

